# my blue brindle



## wncpulldawgs (Feb 9, 2012)

my ig blue pet


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

The little white toes are cute. 
What's his name? He's a handsome boy.


----------



## HTX-NismoKingg (Feb 10, 2012)

nice i love brindles


----------



## wncpulldawgs (Feb 9, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> The little white toes are cute.
> What's his name? He's a handsome boy.


 His name is cane


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

He us cute, but looks so sad in his pictures. Does he hate the camera?


----------



## strongmasseters (Feb 9, 2012)

Adorable!!!!!!!!


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Really cute!  Love his color


----------



## wncpulldawgs (Feb 9, 2012)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> He us cute, but looks so sad in his pictures. Does he hate the camera?


Yeah every picture i have of him he looks so sad


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Cane is an awesome name.


----------

